# Where to put coins?



## dc5_luis (Feb 13, 2017)

I drive an '15 Cruze and just wondering where do everyone stash their coins? 

I use the little pocket by the cupholders but I don't like that it's noticeable. I feel like there some a little cover that should be offered as an option. 

Also there's that pocket under the HVAC controls. Is there a hidden compartment I don't know about? Or something that I can buy that's a better option?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Covered dash compartment.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I put my change in the little spot below my USB/12V ports, in front of my shifter.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

dc5_luis said:


> I drive an '15 Cruze and just wondering where do everyone stash their coins?
> 
> I use the little pocket by the cupholders but I don't like that it's noticeable. I feel like there some a little cover that should be offered as an option.
> 
> Also there's that pocket under the HVAC controls. Is there a hidden compartment I don't know about? Or something that I can buy that's a better option?


Tint the windows... Then put your change wherever you want without worrying about someone seeing it and doing a smash and grab.

I keep change in the pocket in front of the shifter at the base of the dash. But the only covered locations would be the glove box or center console armrest.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> Covered dash compartment.


I vote no. Not only are the coins subject to sliding around, those In dash cubby holes can be more of a pain when they creak and pop. Just stick your coinage in the covered center console which is ridiculously small. I had the visible coin holder filled with coins and surprised no one ever punched out my window.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I put mine in front of the gear shift, now the gen 2 is an issue where to put it


----------



## dc5_luis (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah I been using the pocket by the 12v outlet. I'll continue to use it. Just wondering if there was an hidden compartment.

I won't use the glove box or door panels, imagine all the swishing on turns. 

I guess I'm use to my coin pocket underneath my steering wheel in my Acura.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Just stick your coinage in the covered center console which is ridiculously small.


Until you toss a handful of change in it and a dime finds it way into the USB port.

What do people use the one in center top of the dash for? It won''t close with my sunglasses case in it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

JDH said:


> Until you toss a handful of change in it and a dime finds it way into the USB port.
> 
> What do people use the one in center top of the dash for? It won''t close with my sunglasses case in it.


Well stick a USB in it? I just dumped XM and the USB is good to have. The armrest holder is a great coin holder. What an odd design in the Cruze as it holds basically nothing and its shape looks like a child made it. Don't get me started on what 'could' go in that top dash compartment, opened it three years ago and its been sealed shut ever since and noiseless!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JDH said:


> What do people use the one in center top of the dash for? It won''t close with my sunglasses case in it.



I put in a Korean sunglasses holder in place of the drivers grab handle and I am in the process of adding USB port to the inside of the center compartment in order to keep a pay as you go phone charged so I can make or receive phone calls any time.


Sunglasses holder
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/dto_garage/users/92690/34114.jpg


----------



## Acolombie (Feb 12, 2017)

I put mine in the compartment on top of dash


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Tint the windows... Then put your change wherever you want without worrying about someone seeing it and doing a smash and grab.
> 
> 
> I keep change in the pocket in front of the shifter at the base of the dash. But the only covered locations would be the glove box or center console armrest.



That doesn't work here, One of our locals literally had his tinted window smashed at the courthouse building. Like of all the places you would feel safe from this kind of thing. 




JDH said:


> Covered dash compartment.



Same but 15 they deleted the glove box on the dash. Everyone gets the Poineer speaker grille cover even if they don't have the speaker there.




JDH said:


> Until you toss a handful of change in it and a dime finds it way into the USB port.
> 
> 
> What do people use the one in center top of the dash for? It won''t close with my sunglasses case in it.



USB? You have a MyLink 2.0 Cruze where USB is in the dash glove box? 




dc5_luis said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yeah I been using the pocket by the 12v outlet. I'll continue to use it. Just wondering if there was an hidden compartment.
> 
> 
> I won't use the glove box or door panels, imagine all the swishing on turns.
> ...





I never had anny issues but I also had notepads and other things on top of them. That rubber mat did make it fun to remove them.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a small ~3 inch square tupperware type container that I put in the center glove box. Got it at Target. Cup holders, coin holders and cell phone holders should be basic equipment. But, I guess in exchange for small items like this, I got an awesome leather steering wheel, which I love.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I put coins in my pocket in a change purse and use them rather than continually breaking another $1 and getting more coins. So I like getting in my son's car. He usually throws coins on the floor or in the console in his 2005 Classic. Somewhere he is getting a hold of Susan B Anthony dollar coins thinks they are quarters and throws them on the floor or seat. But cars are really not designed for coins anymore just use them you will be surprised how much money you end up not spending/using. Even tho it takes a little more work, change is something we must deal with so may as well use it! I still pick up pennies or coins that I see on the sidewalk. It comes in handy when you buy a pop for 1.56 and give them 2.01 you will get .45 back instead of .44. That's just me.


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

JDH said:


> Until you toss a handful of change in it and a dime finds it way into the USB port.
> 
> What do people use the one in center top of the dash for? It won''t close with my sunglasses case in it.


I have a Windows Tablet for running HPTuners, the tablet has a flip open case. I open the middle compartment, remove the spring clamp, then leave it open to set the tablet right there. I then use the spring clamp to clamp the tablet-case-cover to the flipped open compartment door. No /s, but hey that is how I use it.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> USB? You have a MyLink 2.0 Cruze where USB is in the dash glove box?


At that point we were talking about the center console box where the USB and Audio port connectors are in the 14, I think.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Patman said:


> I put coins in my pocket in a change purse and use them rather than continually breaking another $1 and getting more coins. So I like getting in my son's car. He usually throws coins on the floor or in the console in his 2005 Classic. Somewhere he is getting a hold of Susan B Anthony dollar coins thinks they are quarters and throws them on the floor or seat.


You carry a Murse? Gotta love your son with those Susan B Anthony Dollars, a Chip off the ol' Rock!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I own a Cruze. There isn't any reason to carry change. 



I throw it out the window, like a boss.


----------



## dc5_luis (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha I wish it was that simple. from a kid, I was always taught save every penny. And because of that I own a Cruze lol


----------



## pgthe1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I hate spare change, I just though it out the window.


----------

